# Movies over Christmas!!



## wishbone (13 Dec 2010)

So here we are coming up to the big day...and the big movies!
Just wondering if anyone knows of a nice list somewhere that covers the Irish and British channels and the movies that are on?  Not Sky (or at least not for me!)  Are Wallace and Gromit back this year???!!

I'm getting very excited


----------



## TarfHead (13 Dec 2010)

www.radiotimes.com provides listings for loads of channels, 14 days in advance. For example, it currently covers today up to 26 Dec, tomorrow it'll be to 27 Dec, and so on.

If you register and customise it for your preferences, you can get a summary of programmes that you have tagged as being of interest to you.


----------



## Sunny (13 Dec 2010)

I only ever buy the RTE guide once a year for just this event. Bought it yesterday so the excitement is starting. Some good things on. Christmas Eve is poor.


----------



## wishbone (13 Dec 2010)

Thanks for link and feedback, perhaps I shall get the RTE Guide after all!!


----------



## elefantfresh (13 Dec 2010)

I find that the excitement over Xmas tv isn't as great as it was years back before the "digital" age. Back when we had one/two channels, Xmas tv was fantastic. But now there is so much access to movies (sometimes even before they're released - ahem)


----------



## TarfHead (13 Dec 2010)

elefantfresh said:


> I find that the excitement over Xmas tv isn't as great as it was years back before the "digital" age.


 
True - it was the 1980s when many households bought VCRs that broke the anticipation of the big Christmas movie. These days it is more about the specials, like Only Fools & Horses or The Royle Family, or special editions of Eastenders & Coronation Street.

That said, the last two Royle Family specials were so bad, I'm not too pushed about this year's offering.


----------



## Sunny (13 Dec 2010)

I still enjoy the planning that goes into the Xmas tv viewing! Of course there is a load of rubbish but there are some gems that you don't want to miss so planning is essential.


----------



## Firefly (13 Dec 2010)

Anyone know what's the "big" film on RTE on Xmas night?


----------



## TarfHead (13 Dec 2010)

Firefly said:


> Anyone know what's the "big" film on RTE on Xmas night?


 
21:10 Mamma Mia
22:25 Meet the Parents

BBC1 don't have a movie scheduled for the night. They have specials of their own programmes, e.g. Eastenders, Royle family. Plus, the new series from the 'Little Britain' duo, called '_Come fly with me_'.


----------



## gipimann (13 Dec 2010)

Doesn't look like ITV/UTV have a Christmas Day movie scheduled either.

Dr Who Christmas Special (6pm BBC1 Christmas Day) is on my list, after that I think I'll be digging out the DVDs...

For nostalgia fans, a remake of Upstairs Downstairs starts on BBC on St Stephen's Day!


----------



## Sunny (13 Dec 2010)

Don't forget it's a wonderful life on Xmas day. No Xmas is complete without it.


----------



## circle (13 Dec 2010)

Sunny said:


> Don't forget it's a wonderful life on Xmas day. No Xmas is complete without it.


 
Particularly apt this year:

"No, but you...you... you're thinking of this place all wrong.             
As if I had the money back in a safe. The, the money's not here.

Well, your money's in Joe's house... that's right next to yours. And in the Kennedy House, and Mrs. Macklin's house, and, and a hundred others. Why, you're lending them the money to build,and then, they're going to pay it back to you as best they can.

Now what are you going to do? Foreclose on them?"


----------



## Yorrick (14 Dec 2010)

Step back a bit and when you have a spare few hours watch some real actors and actresses in,
1. High Noon
2. Casablanca,
They put our glorified soap opera "actors" to shame


----------



## Firefly (14 Dec 2010)

Is the original Charlie and the Chocolate Factory on?


----------



## michaelm (14 Dec 2010)

Firefly said:


> Is the original Charlie and the Chocolate Factory on?


I didn't spot Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory but the remake, Charlie and the Chocolate Factory, is on.

In the RTE Guide movie listings it rates pretty much every movie 3 or 4 stars.  But if you look on the specific day it often gives a different rating.  Poor really.


----------



## Firefly (14 Dec 2010)

Can't beat the original - scary or wha?!!


----------



## PaddyW (14 Dec 2010)

Is Ben Hur on at all? I love that movie


----------



## TarfHead (14 Dec 2010)

No sign of Willie Wonka or Ben Hur in www.radiotimes.com, up to 27 Dec.

Isn't Ben Hur more of an Easter movie  ?

It's a Wonderful Life
TV3
25 December
13:20


----------



## PaddyW (14 Dec 2010)

TarfHead said:


> No sign of Willie Wonka or Ben Hur in www.radiotimes.com, up to 27 Dec.
> 
> Isn't Ben Hur more of an Easter movie  ?
> 
> ...



You could be right there Tarfhead


----------



## Sue Ellen (14 Dec 2010)

I wonder will White Christmas be on this year - RTE have never had it on before


----------



## gipimann (14 Dec 2010)

Firefly said:


> Is the original Charlie and the Chocolate Factory on?


 
It's on.....RTÉ2, Thursday 30th December, 12.50pm


----------



## Firefly (15 Dec 2010)

gipimann said:


> It's on.....RTÉ2, Thursday 30th December, 12.50pm



Phew! Thanks


----------



## Caveat (15 Dec 2010)

I might just watch Polar Express again. I think it's on somewhere. Something very soothing and mesmerising about that movie


----------



## TarfHead (15 Dec 2010)

Caveat said:


> I might just watch Polar Express again. I think it's on somewhere. Something very soothing and mesmerising about that movie


 
TG4, 18 Dec, 24 Dec
ITV, 25 Dec
ITV2, 28 Dec


----------



## Caveat (15 Dec 2010)

Has that Radio Times site just been permanently on your desktop ever since you saw it ?


----------



## michaelm (15 Dec 2010)

gipimann said:


> It's on.....RTÉ2, Thursday 30th December, 12.50pm


The suspense is terrible . . I hope it'll last.


----------



## Westie123 (15 Dec 2010)

PaddyW said:


> Is Ben Hur on at all? I love that movie




Hi,

I have an account with a site called Digiguide. Just checked and the only listing for Ben-Hur is on sky movies.


----------



## Complainer (15 Dec 2010)

Are the Marx Bros (Groucho/Chico/Harpo, not Karl) movies showing this year? They are often on at god-awful hours, so I usually fall asleep while trying to watch them.


----------



## TarfHead (15 Dec 2010)

Caveat said:


> Has that Radio Times site just been permanently on your desktop ever since you saw it ?


 
Maybe I should change my username to 'LetMeGoogleThatForYou'  ?


----------



## fizzelina (15 Dec 2010)

Sunny said:


> Don't forget it's a wonderful life on Xmas day. No Xmas is complete without it.


 For me no Christmas is complete without The Sound of Music being shown.....love the movie so much, memories of the whole family settling in to watch it over the hols.


----------



## Sue Ellen (15 Dec 2010)

Complainer said:


> Are the Marx Bros (Groucho/Chico/Harpo, not Karl) movies showing this year? They are often on at god-awful hours, so I usually fall asleep while trying to watch them.



I love them and haven't seen one in years.  I laugh so much that I often feel like getting sick and it doesn't matter if its the first time that I've seen one or the 10th time.  Feel the same about a lot of Peter Sellers films (from 3.08 mins).



fizzelina said:


> For me no Christmas is complete without The Sound of Music being shown.....love the movie so much, memories of the whole family settling in to watch it over the hols.



That's nearly as bad as White Christmas.


----------



## Caveat (15 Dec 2010)

Sue Ellen said:


> I love them and haven't seen one in years. I laugh so much that I often feel like getting sick and it doesn't matter if its the first time that I've seen one or the 10th time.


 
What was the one where everyone kept piling into this cramped room and sort of making an effort to "mingle", cocktail party style?

There was just something about the sheer silliness of that scene which always made me laugh.

Of course no Christmas is complete without that most festive of action movies, _Die Hard_


----------



## Complainer (15 Dec 2010)

Caveat said:


> What was the one where everyone kept piling into this cramped room and sort of making an effort to "mingle", cocktail party style?
> 
> There was just something about the sheer silliness of that scene which always made me laugh.


The famous Stateroom scene starts about 3.00 into this clip, but it's really hard not to watch the full clip.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iop7N_bPrGE


----------



## Sunny (15 Dec 2010)

Complainer said:


> The famous Stateroom scene starts about 3.00 into this clip, but it's really hard not to watch the full clip.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iop7N_bPrGE


 
Quality.


----------



## Caveat (15 Dec 2010)

OK, not quite as I remembered (got the mingling part wrong anyway) but yes, that's the one


----------



## foxylady (15 Dec 2010)

That said, the last two Royle Family specials were so bad, I'm not too pushed about this year's offering.[/QUOTE]

Ah they werent that bad - what with Denise's Mary pipers getting burned and all the mingling


----------



## Firefly (16 Dec 2010)

Caveat said:


> Of course no Christmas is complete without that most festive of action movies, _Die Hard_



Is it on?? Favourite movie of all time, followed by Back to the Future (I know it's not Xmassy, but hey it's Xmas!).


----------



## PaddyW (16 Dec 2010)

Westie123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have an account with a site called Digiguide. Just checked and the only listing for Ben-Hur is on sky movies.



Thanks Westie


----------



## BillK (16 Dec 2010)

Who cares about the movies? I'll be sitting with my two year old grandaughter on my knee watching multiple (recorded) episodes of Shaun the Sheep just as I did last month. Heaven!


----------



## Latrade (17 Dec 2010)

Is the original Black Christmas on? Sometimes BBC 4 throws it on very late at night. It really is the only Christmas film of note.


----------



## liaconn (17 Dec 2010)

I bought the TV Times yesterday and there's a big spread about the new David Suchet as Poirot programme on Christmas night. It's Murder on the Orient Express. But the David Suchet version was shown on RTE one Saturday afternoon last month. How on earth would they have got the right to premiere it and why did they show it on an ordinary Saturday afternoon when very few people would be watching?


----------

